# The most unknown medium-sized cities.



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Which city with pop. >100,000 is the most unknown in the world?


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

almost every city with >100,000 and maybe less than 500,000 pop is mostly unknown.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

A city around 100,000, or even 500,000 is hardly "medium". If that's the case, what is a city that is 1 million, which feels so much larger. Or a city of 3million which feels much larger than 1million. Not to forget 6million, 10million, 15million, 20million, or 30million pop cities...


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Stupid thread. Who can post cities here if you're asking for the most unknown, if theyre unknown, how can anyone know about them? So unknown=no one's going to post and if someone posted a city here, that city is already known since the individual who posted the city knows it, got my point?


----------



## Dan88 (May 14, 2005)

alot of cities in germany are pretty underated


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

thousaands of city that medium size,and very unknown
how can i find which is most unknown? boring topic


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Justme said:


> A city around 100,000, or even 500,000 is hardly "medium". If that's the case, what is a city that is 1 million, which feels so much larger. Or a city of 3million which feels much larger than 1million. Not to forget 6million, 10million, 15million, 20million, or 30million pop cities...


A city of 1 million is a big city. A city of 10 million is a HUGE city. There are no cities above 10 million. There are METRO areas above 10 million.

A very unknown medium sized city is Novo Hamburgo, where I live, which has 250.000 people. 

But its inside the metro area of Porto Alegre (1,3 million) which totals 3,7 million people (whole metro)


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Brasil has some 350 cities between 100k and 500k people. Do you know any of them? Nope. Which one is more unknown to you?


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

What about all those Chinese cities.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

AcesHigh said:


> A city of 1 million is a big city. A city of 10 million is a HUGE city. There are no cities above 10 million. There are METRO areas above 10 million.


Natually when talking about politics, which is all "city propers" are about. But cities are more than political boundary's, and in most cases, these political boundary's are an invisbile line in an urban area and metro.

If we want to talk about city proper's, the Perth in Australia, a city of 6,700 people, must be one of the most well known tiny towns on the planet.

And as far as city proper's go, Brisbane is a big city of 900,000, and Sydney is a small town of 145,000.

Would you really sit in a pub in Sydney and say that it feels so much smaller than Brisbane, the largest city in Australia?

How does it work when Paris of 2.1 million. Is it considered a big city, or a huge one with it's 11million metro?

What is Tokyo?


----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

Actually there are cities with more than 10 million I think Seoul, Mumbai and Sao Paulo are all about 10M or bigger.


----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

Here in Denmark a city of 100,000 is considered a quite large city but there only 4 cities with more than 100,000 in Denmark


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Same with us - we have 3000 communities on 41'000km2 - a lot of them less than 1-5km2 "big". So there's not a lot of possible big populated cities and 100k is considered "Grossstadt" (big city) while 10k is a "Stadt" (city). Geneva or Basel have some 15km2 area - so 175k is quitet big then. It's better to look at agglomerations and metropolitan areas for comparisment. In the US, Brazil, Germany the municipalities have the size of a state here (canton) but are not denser populated, but can be considered "big cities" because they have a bigger population in one municipality. 

As a "medium sized" city I would consider agglomerations or "isolated cities" between 250'000 and 1mio. Examples in Europe: Toulouse, Zaragoza, Basel, Bologna, Gothenburg, Dresden etc... not that they are underrated, but just to name some.


----------



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

Toledo in the USA definetely.

Do you know Cinci? "oh yes"
How about Omaha? "hmm, yeah ive definetely heard of it"
Toledo? "WTF? Spain?"


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

illmatic774 said:


> Toledo in the USA definetely.
> 
> Do you know Cinci? "oh yes"
> How about Omaha? "hmm, yeah ive definetely heard of it"
> Toledo? "WTF? Spain?"



OF COURSE I KNOW TOLEDO!! CLINGERS HOMETOWN


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's one, Urumqi in China


----------



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

dammit, that old fart :jk:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Could that be Tulsa?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Vereeniging South Africa, pop-388,000 city.......935,000 metro


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Somewhere in Africa. Where, I don't know, because it's unknown.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

xantarcx said:


> Could that be Tulsa?


Everybody have heard of Tulsa ! The Paris of Oklahoma.


----------



## desiguy8179 (Jul 6, 2005)

have you heard of kitchener-waterloo


----------



## canada cowboy (Dec 31, 2004)

Dan88 said:


> alot of cities in germany are pretty underated


I hadn't heard of Cologne until I drove through it! Nice place - and over 1 million. I walked to the top of the Dom - found out later how tall it really was, while trying to catch my breath!

Also, didn't realize Stuttgart or Frankfurt were as large as they are. All very nice cities...I gotta go back some day.

I'm still shocked at how many folks just south of Canada haven't heard of Calgary (about 1 million)...other continents are understandable.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

/\ wow pal... Cologne is one of the most famous german cities!!! The city was founded back in Roman times... and the Köln Dom is one of the most famous cathedrals in the world. 

I think a better example f unknown middle sized german city is AACHEN... which is quite pretty and cool, and was the throne of Charles Magne.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

There's a lot of unknown bigger cities in Europe (even to Europeans - they maybe heard the name but don't have a clue how they look like or what they offer). Okay not knowing Köln is another thing, I also think it's one of the most famous cities of the continent, alone because of the Dom 

Lille, Lyon, Zaragoza, Turin, Minsk, Birmingham, Leipzig, Antwerp, all metros 0.5 to 2mio, and who knows ANY city in Ruhr - I mean apart from the name!? Just name a building, a company, an attraction, famous person, avenue... football clubs don't count :lol: ... of Dortmund, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Essen, Bochum, Gelsenkirchen, Mönchengladbach, Hamm (some of them have as a city more then 500k pop!) etc. I guess there are even people here who didn't even heard of these places before or know what Ruhr Area means (even Germans maybe :lol))


----------



## canada cowboy (Dec 31, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> /\ wow pal... Cologne is one of the most famous german cities!!! The city was founded back in Roman times... and the Köln Dom is one of the most famous cathedrals in the world.
> 
> I think a better example f unknown middle sized german city is AACHEN... which is quite pretty and cool, and was the throne of Charles Magne.


Well - on this side of the world, really only heard of Berlin, Hamburg, Munich (Oktoberfest), and Frankfurt....and Stuttgart 'cause I like Porsche ;-)

Places like Leipzig, Dresden and Nuremberg were also new to me...and I was not disappointed (and this was way back in '94).

The Dom was quite an amazing cathedral.


----------

